# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Practice your English  Britain's got talent!  Susan Boyle, Connie Talbot, others...

## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lp0IWv8QZY 
"_I've always wanted to play before a large audience_" - said Susan Boyle before taking the stage. "  
I dreamed a dream in time gone by 
When hope was high 
And life worth living 
I dreamed that love would never die 
I dreamed that God would be forgiving.  
Then I was young and unafraid 
And dreams were made and used 
And wasted 
There was no ransom to be paid 
No song unsung 
No wine untasted.  
But the tigers come at night 
With their voices soft as thunder 
As they tear your hope apart 
As they turn your dream to shame.  
And still 
I dream he'll come to me 
That we will live the years together 
But there are dreams that cannot be 
And there are storms 
We cannot weather...  
I had a dream my life would be 
So different form this hell I'm living 
so different now from what it seemed 
Now life has killed 
The dream I dreamed.

----------


## alexB

Did you notice the number of comments, it is 28450.

----------


## Leof

Lampada, THANK YOU FOR THIS!
It absolutely made my day! I was shivering, what a spectacle was it!
These three! Their faces, the puplic acception and the singer herself!
Such voice can make love her just for that voice!
Incrediable!
So nice, what a kind event!
I'll go and call mom and show that to her right now! 
Incrediable!

----------


## doninphxaz

Amazing!

----------


## Matroskin Kot

They were talking about this on NPR yesterday. I can't wait to watch it. The first musical I ever went to was Les Miserables, so I'm already partial to that song. I get chills just _remembering_ it, let alone actually hearing it performed. 
Isn't this a bit like Paul Potts a couple of years ago on Britain's Got Talent? Looks like a shlub, everyone expects a disaster, but then he brings the house down with an incredible voice.

----------


## Leof

So exciting! Just made my eyes wet, here is what we should live for, for such moments, pure delight.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXwc-i5eYdU  *Susan Boyle* - Cry Me A River HQ 
Recorded back in 1999  _"...Boyle's track went virtually unnoticed when it was independently released 10 years ago on a charity CD reported Times Online. The Whitburn Community Council in West Lothian only pressed 1,000 copies of The Millennium Celebration compilation. ..."_  
Now you say you're lonely
You cried the long night through
Well, you can cry me a river
Cry me a river
I cried a river over you
Now you say you're sorry
For being so untrue
Well, you can cry me a river
Cry me a river
I cried a river over you 
You drove me,
Nearly drove me out of my head
While you never shed a tear
Remember? 
I remember all that you said
Told me love was too plebeian
Told me you were through with me
Now you say you love me
Well, just to prove you do
Cry me a river
Cry me a river
I cried a river over you 
You drove me
Nearly drove me out of my head
While you never shed a tear
Remember? 
I remember all that you said
Told me love was too plebeian
Told me you were through with me...
And now you say you love me
Well, just to prove that you do...
Come on! come on!
Cry me a river...
Cry me a river...
I cried a river over you
I cried a river over you...

----------


## E-learner

> Now you say you're lonely
> You cried the long night through *Well, you can* cry me a river

 What is she singing instead of "Well, you can"? My guess is - "come on then".

----------


## Leof

She has already arrived in Russian news block on the Russia chanel.

----------


## rockzmom

> Now you say you're lonely
> You cried the long night through *Well, you can* cry me a river
> 			
> 		  What is she singing instead of "Well, you can"? My guess is - "come on then".

 Two votes in our household for "come on AND cry me a river."

----------


## alexB

> Two votes in our household for "come on AND cry me a river."

 Count me in on that too.

----------


## Lampada

*Susan Boyle*? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbMa9BTIA9k   *Killing Me Softly With His Song* ( Roberta Flack )  
Strumming my pain with his fingers, 
Singing my life with his words, 
Killing me softly with his song, 
Killing me softly with his song, 
Telling my whole life with his words, 
Killing me softly with his song ...  
I heard he had a good song, 
I heard he had a style. 
And so I came to see him to listen for a while. 
And there he was this young boy, a stranger to my eyes.  
Strumming my pain with his fingers, 
Singing my life with his words, 
Killing me softly with his song, 
Killing me softly with his song, 
Telling my whole life with his words, 
Killing me softly with his song ...  
I felt all flushed with fever, embarrassed by the crowd, 
I felt he read my letters and read each one out loud. 
I prayed that he would finish but he just kept right on ...  
Strumming my pain with his fingers, 
Singing my life with his words, 
Killing me softly with his song, 
Killing me softly with his song, 
Telling my whole life with his words, 
Killing me softly with his song ...  
He sang as if he knew me in all my dark despair. 
And then he looked right through me as if I wasn't there. 
But he just came to singing, singing clear and strong.  
Strumming my pain with his fingers, 
Singing my life with his words, 
Killing me softly with his song, 
Killing me softly with his song, 
Telling my whole life with his words, 
Killing me softly with his song ...  
He was strumming, oh, he was singing my song. 
Killing me softly with his song, 
Killing me softly with his song, 
Telling my whole life with his words, 
Killing me softly with his song ... 
With his song ...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BF1bB6DtNh0 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UOO55a0xg0 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bY5f16K9_1g   *I don't know how to love him...* 
I don't know how to love him. 
What to do, how to move him. 
I've been changed, yes really changed. 
In these past few days, when I've seen myself, 
I seem like someone else.
I don't know how to take this. 
I don't see why he moves me. 
He's a man. He's just a man. 
And I've had so many men before, 
In very many ways, 
He's just one more.
Should I bring him down? 
Should I scream and shout? 
Should I speak of love, 
Let my feelings out? 
I never thought I'd come to this. 
What's it all about?
Don't you think it's rather funny, 
I should be in this position. 
I'm the one who's always been 
So calm, so cool, no lover's fool, 
Running every show. 
He scares me so.
I never thought I'd come to this. 
What's it all about?
Yet, if he said he loved me, 
I'd be lost. I'd be frightened. 
I couldn't cope, just couldn't cope. 
I'd turn my head. I'd back away. 
I wouldn't want to know. 
He scares me so. 
I want him so. 
I love him so.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ZEiFKu8qYw  *The way we were...*  
Memries,
Like the corners of my mind
Misty water-colored memories
Of the way we were
Scattered pictures,
Of the smiles we left behind
Smiles we gave to one another
For the way we were
Can it be that it was all so simple then? 
Or has time re-written every line? 
If we had the chance to do it all again
Tell me, would we? could we? 
Memries, may be beautiful
 and yet
Whats too painful to remember
We simply choose to forget
So its the laughter
We will remember
Whenever we remember...
The way we were...
The way we were...

----------


## rockzmom

Lampada, keep posting songs for so we can stay healthy!  ::   
The power of music: It's a real heart opener
updated 9:14 a.m. EDT, Mon May 11, 2009 
Story Highlights
Music, like laughter, opens up blood vessels and produces protective chemicals
Constricted vessels can lead to high blood pressure, increase heart attack risk
Hospitals across the country use music therapy to help patients heal 
By Val Willingham
CNN Medical Producer
(CNN) -- If you didn't catch the white coat and the stethoscope, you might take Dr. Mike Miller for a middle-aged rocker, roaming the halls of the University of Maryland Medical Center in Baltimore. 
For years, Miller, a research cardiologist, has been studying the effects of happiness -- or things that make people happy -- on our hearts. He began his research with laughter, and found watching funny movies and laughing at them could actually open up blood vessels, allowing blood to circulate more freely. 
Miller thought, if laughter can do that, why not music? So, he tested the effects of music on the cardiovascular system. "Turns out music may be one of the best de-stressors -- either by playing or even listening to music," said Miller. 
The setup was basically the same as with the laughter study: Using high-tech imaging, Miller measured blood vessel size as people listened to music. 
The results did not surprise Miller. "The inner lining of the blood vessel relaxed, opened up and produced chemicals that are protective to the heart," he said. 
But when participants listened to music they didn't particularly enjoy, Miller said, "the vessels actually began to close up." Watch Dr. Gupta explain how music helps the heart » 
That's exactly what tension -- or stress -- does. 
Long-term stress can wreak havoc on the cardiovascular system. Over time, it can cause blood vessels to stiffen and become rigid, constricting blood flow. As people get older, arteriosclerosis, or hardening of the arteries, becomes a problem. Constricted vessels can cause blood pressure to rise and increase the risk of heart attack and stroke. Stress can also suppress the immune system, contribute to infertility and impotence, speed the aging process and even rewire the brain, leaving people more vulnerable to anxiety and depression. 
But music can counter the effects of stress. "It gives us an overall feeling of good, well-being -- a sense of euphoria in some cases," Miller said. 
A recent study out of Stanford University found elderly patients who were diagnosed with depression gained self-esteem and saw an improvement in their mood when they were visited by a music therapist. 
In fact, many hospitals across the country use music therapy to help patients heal. The Mayo Clinic in Rochester, Minnesota, uses music as part of its cardiovascular surgery healing program to "promote relaxation and reduce tension, stress and anxiety." Because music helps these patients relax, it decreases their pain, improves their moods and helps them to sleep better, especially during recovery. 
Miller has not only seen these same results in some of his patients who use music therapy, but he said he also believes music can be so relaxing that it can actually keep the body young. "We would like to believe that it may slow down the aging process," he said. 
But be careful what you listen to. Whether you like Beyoncé or the B-52s, Chopin or Johnny Cash, Miller found that listening repeatedly to the same tune diminished the music's effects on the body. "You just don't get that boost if you listen to the same song over and over again," he said. "You need to vary your songs, so when you hear the song fresh, it brings back the sense of joy and opens up the system." 
So, the next time your boss gets on your nerves, or the kids are driving you crazy, or the car breaks down, don't start pulling out your hair. Instead, turn on the radio, grab your iPod or pop in a CD, and let the music carry you away.   
Find this article at:  http://www.cnn.com/2009/HEALTH/05/11...art/index.html

----------


## Lampada

*Connie Talbot    *     http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cnRXmMn2Ag http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HoTQCdYyC8  *Somewhere, over the rainbow*, way up high. 
There's a land that I heard of Once in a lullaby.
Somewhere, over the rainbow, skies are blue. 
And the dreams that you dare to dream
Really do come true.
Someday I'll wish upon a star and wake up where the clouds are far Behind me.
Where troubles melt like lemon drops, Away above the chimney tops.
That's where you'll find me.
Somewhere, over the rainbow, bluebirds fly. Birds fly over the rainbow,
Why then - oh, why can't I?
If happy little bluebirds fly beyond the rainbow,
Why, oh, why can't I?    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEa8gcisaPU 
Imagine there's no Heaven 
It's easy if you try 
No hell below us 
Above us only sky 
Imagine all the people 
Living for today  
Imagine there's no countries 
It isn't hard to do 
Nothing to kill or die for 
And no religion too 
Imagine all the people 
Living life in peace  
You may say that I'm a dreamer 
But I'm not the only one 
I hope someday you'll join us 
And the world will be as one  
Imagine no possessions 
I wonder if you can 
No need for greed or hunger 
A brotherhood of man 
Imagine all the people 
Sharing all the world  
You may say that I'm a dreamer 
But I'm not the only one 
I hope someday you'll join us 
And the world will live as one    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOfKAPGfd6k http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXgqdxEHswQ  *I will always love you...* 
If I should stay 
I would only be in your way. 
So I'll go but I know 
I'll think of you 
Every step of my way.  
And I will always love you. 
I will always love you.
(My darling, you) 
Bittersweet memories, 
That is all I'm taking with me. 
So goodbye, please don't cry. 
We both know I'm not what you, you need.  
and I will always love you. 
I will always love you.  
I hope life will treat you kind 
And I hope you'll have 
All you've dreamed of. 
and I do wish you joy and
happiness. 
But above all this, I wish you love. 
I love you i wil always love you.  
And I will always always love you. 
I will always love you... 
i will always love you     http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvpgGsb8xyw  *Dont worry about a thing*,
cause every little thing gonna be all right.
Singin: dont worry about a thing,
cause every little thing gonna be all right! 
Rise up this mornin,
Smiled with the risin sun,
Three little birds
Pitch by my doorstep
Singin sweet songs
Of melodies pure and true,
Sayin, (this is my message to you-ou-ou ::  
Singin: dont worry bout a thing,
cause every little thing gonna be all right.
Singin: dont worry (dont worry) bout a thing,
cause every little thing gonna be all right! 
Rise up this mornin,
Smiled with the risin sun,
Three little birds
Pitch by my doorstep
Singin sweet songs
Of melodies pure and true,
Sayin, this is my message to you-ou-ou: 
Singin: dont worry about a thing, worry about a thing, oh!
Every little thing gonna be all right. dont worry!
Singin: dont worry about a thing - I wont worry!
cause every little thing gonna be all right. 
Singin: dont worry about a thing,
cause every little thing gonna be all right - I wont worry!
Singin: dont worry about a thing,
cause every little thing gonna be all right.
Singin: dont worry about a thing, oh no!
cause every little thing gonna be all right!    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQ3ovip0tPE  *Smile though your heart is aching*
Smile even though its breaking
When there are clouds in the sky, youll get by
If you smile through your fear and sorrow
Smile and maybe tomorrow
Youll see the sun come shining through for you 
Light up your face with gladness
Hide every trace of sadness
Although a tear may be ever so near
Thats the time you must keep on trying
Smile, whats the use of crying? 
Youll find that life is still worthwhile
If you just smile 
Thats the time you must keep on trying
Smile, whats the use of crying? 
Youll find that life is still worthwhile
If you just smile
_________________________  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iy3XJ9yDfD8  *Ave Maria* 
______________________________  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTQI35ctqKU http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5_msHJmmK8  *I have a dream, a song to sing*
To help me cope with anything
If you see the wonder of a fairy tale
You can take the future even if you fail
I believe in angels
Something good in everything I see
I believe in angels
When I know the time is right for me
I'll cross the stream - I have a dream 
I have a dream, a fantasy
To help me through reality
And my destination makes it worth the while
Pushing through the darkness still another mile
I believe in angels
Something good in everything I see
I believe in angels
When I know the time is right for me
I'll cross the stream - I have a dream
I'll cross the stream - I have a dream 
I have a dream, a song to sing
To help me cope with anything
If you see the wonder of a fairy tale
You can take the future even if you fail
I believe in angels
Something good in everything I see
I believe in angels
When I know the time is right for me
I'll cross the stream - I have a dream
I'll cross the stream - I have a dream
________________________________  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W34pFvPZ_us  *I see trees of green, red roses too*
I see them bloom for me and you
And I think to myself, what a wonderful world 
I see skies of blue and clouds of white
The bright blessed day, the dark sacred night
And I think to myself, what a wonderful world 
The colors of the rainbow, so pretty in the sky
Are also on the faces of people going by
I see friends shaking hands, saying, "how do you do?"
They're really saying, "I love you" 
I hear babies cry, I watch them grow
They'll learn much more, than I'll never know
And I think to myself, what a wonderful world 
Yes, I think to myself, what a wonderful world 
_________________________________  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bg4NyhMMWRo  *I closed my eyes drew back the curtain*
To see for certain what I thought I knew
Far far away someone was weeping
But the world was sleeping, any dream will do 
I wore my coat with golden lining
Bright colors shinning wonderful and new
And in the east the dawn was breaking
And the world was waking, any dream will do 
A crash of drums a flash of light
My golden coat flew out of sight
The colors faded into darkness
I was left alone 
May I return to the beginning
The light is dimming and the dream is too
The world and I, we are still waiting
Still hesitating, any dream will do
Any dream will do, any dream will do
______________________________  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9rTYws5DlU  *Favourite Things*  *Raindrops on roses and whiskers on kittens*
Bright copper kettles and warm woolen mittens
Brown paper packages tied up with string
These are a few of my favourite things! 
Cream colored ponies and crisp apple strudels
Doorbells and slay bells and schnitzel with noodles
Wild gees that fly with the moon en their wings
These are a few of my favourite things! 
Girls in white dresses with blue satin sashes
Snowflakes that stay on my nose and eye lashes
Silver white winters that melt into spring
These are a few of my favourite things! 
When the dog bites, when the bee stings
When I'm feeling sad, I simply remember
my favourite things!
and then I don't feel so bad!

----------

